# Spring Valley 9/27



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I went to Spring Valley this morning for a couple hours. I got 1 squirrel 15 minutes after I got there and didn't see another one for the rest of the 3 hours.
but my question is do you usually skinn them right away or do you wait untill you get home? I waited till I got home and the skin didn't peel off as easily as i thought it should. I just started hunting last year mutilated a couple squirrels trying to skin them. I'll get some meat of of this one so it went better than last year. I guess I need more practise.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice Fox Squirrel there Yak! Good head shot. I think the best time to get one is right away. I always hear them as I walk into the woods quietly, thing is they all hide for 30-60 minutes after shooting the first one. I skin them once I get home. I am never out there long enough to worry about meat going bad or anything. Also, less messy carrying out. I too mutilated a few last year trying to get the hang of skinning them. They are tough, that's for sure. Also hair gets absolutely everywhere. But, it's still fun. 

See any deer?? I saw none this weekend. When hunting deer I see millions of squirrels, when hunting squirrels I usually see a few deer. Go figure


----------

